# iPhone - the greatest piece of kit in the world



## Dan Crawford (11 Nov 2007)

well what can I say? Apple do things right! This thing rocks, as with anything made by apple I highly reccomend it.


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Yeah they make awesome looking paperweights don't they!!   

Seriously, I'd love one    They look gorgeous 

Tom


----------



## ulster exile (11 Nov 2007)

They're not as nice as my shiney N95 Black 8gb


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2007)

yeah they may look nice but that doesn't mean they're as good as the hype I've used my friends and yes its nice but id never ever buy one. not when the nokia n95 owns it.
if you enjoy satire you'll enjoy this review
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2007)

They'll be like everything else apple do, look great work crap.  I hate itunes!!!!

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (12 Nov 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> well what can I say? Apple do things right! This thing rocks, as with anything made by apple I highly reccomend it.



other than charge you Â£millions to use any of the software you need to make the item work?


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2007)

> They'll be like everything else apple do, look great work crap. I hate itunes!!!!


Sounds like your a firm PC bod sam? I'd love to bring my iMac down to yours mate and then we'll see if mac stuff is crap, lol  
I whent to Georges at the weekend with my iMac and i think after seeing how it works he'll agree that is certainly isn't crap, in fact you may find that it's good enough for him to be putting his hand in his pocket and join the "bright side"
You can't base your opinion of macs on iTunes, iTunes is very good but it does take some getting used to.




> other than charge you Â£millions to use any of the software you need to make the item work?


and what charges are those matt? Windows vista ultimate = Â£149 for a shamless and rather pathetic mac OS X rip off. Mac OS 10.5 = Â£89 for one of the most advanced and powerful operating systems known to the computing world, thats all the software you need to run a mac succesfully. Office mac so that you can run microsoft products on your mac is Â£89, i'm not seeing any miliions yet.....



> They're not as nice as my shiney N95 Black 8gb


Seems like a nice phone, i've not used one so i won't comment.

Since i'm a mac user the iPhone comes very easily to me kind of like second nature but i'm sure as more and more people start to use them this will fast become a well respected phone and for crying out loud this is the first phone apple have made, it's taken people like nokia gods know how long to creat what they have on the market today.

Mac stuff is only "crap" to those who can't and won't think outside the box and maybe except there there is a world beyond Microsoft Windows.

Sorry about the rant and it's not directed at anyone personally but I just hate that apple are sort of frowned upon but only by those who don't use them, i don't use a PC and TBH i'm glad i don't have to but i don't tarr all microsoft products with the brush that "because i don't use it it's crap"


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2007)

Well...

I've kept PCs all my computing life, except my first ZX Spectrum.

I first used a Mac in the PFK office eaely this year.  No training.  Didn't need any.  The most intuitive and user-friendly piece of kit I've ever used.

Then I saw Jeremy Gay's iMac, then Dan's iMac.

I'm going to be buying an iMac soon...

For what I use computers for - iMacs suit me better and they look cool.

Looking forward to seeing your new phone, Dan.


----------



## ulster exile (12 Nov 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> Seems like a nice phone, i've not used one so i won't comment.
> 
> Since i'm a mac user the iPhone comes very easily to me kind of like second nature but i'm sure as more and more people start to use them this will fast become a well respected phone and for crying out loud this is the first phone apple have made, it's taken people like nokia gods know how long to creat what they have on the market today.
> 
> ...



 Yikes Dan wasn't trying to wind you up!  Comment was a flippant if an ill-thought out one.

I know someone who got an iPhone and they're getting rid as they hate it already!  So although I've not used it myself, I've heard about it 2nd hand.  I think it keeps freezing on them and the touchscreen is a PITA as far as they were concerned.


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Nov 2007)

I'm a Mac 'switcher' been using an iMac core duo for about a year now. Initially it was expensive sure, at around Â£800 it was a lot more expensive than the 'equivalent' (I use that term very cautiously) PC but having now used one for a year I absolutely love it. It's worth every penny IMO. Not only is it a fantastic looking thing astetically, but it's extremely well built and the OS is as sturdy as a mountain goat. OS X is a constant joy to use, it's such a smart operating system and everything works really well, especially the iLife apps. I don't use virus software on mine the only thing I have is a hardware firewall on my router. I have experienced nothing like the level of nasties one would get using a PC. 

I think the great thing about Macs is that Apple give you the iLife software free, you have a suite of exteremly powerful products there which are all simple to use but tremendously feature rich under the hood. I have never been able to use a PC to record music which GarageBand does really easily, iMovie rocks I've made a couple of little videos with that, iPhoto is AWESOME! I'm also a firm fan of iTunes and having used most of the music players on the market it beats the crap out of them hands down. 

There has been a lot of critique of the iPhone. While I can see the issues with it, paying Â£269 for the device then the hefty charges with O2 for line rental etc, these are all valid criticisms. However as a device it's light years ahead of the current mobiles out there, I used one in Chicago just after it was released and it blew me away then. Nokia phones are good but i'd much rather have an iPhone. The problem with a lot of these devices is they either run on Windows Mobile (bad) or have their own user interfaces like Samsung and Motorola (both awful). If anyone can tell me how to edit bluetooth settings on a Samsung E500 please do!

To me Apple and ADA are quite close in terms of you always get people trying to justify the cost and to try and do things their own way cheaper. That's fine and I can understand that, but I own ADA products and I love them and I own Apple products and I love them too. So bleeeugh


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2007)

> Yikes Dan wasn't trying to wind you up!


It wasn't directed at you or anyone specific. Sorry.

The touchscreen IMO is fantastic, i can't leave it alone!

With regards to it freezing, i suppose that any product has a few duff ones in the batch, lets see if its a common problem.

OldWhiteWood has just summerised everything i wanted to say without ranting - well done mate. It's nice to see that i am not the only apple fan around here, if there are anymore please speak up!


----------



## Garuf (12 Nov 2007)

im an apple fan, gotta find Â£500 before christmas so i can get an imac, that said I'm not a fan of the iphone.


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Nov 2007)

The other thing I wanted to say is also Microsoft have so shamefully ripped off Tiger for Vista it's laughable. They've brought out Vista OK to muich fanfare, I've used it several times and it's not good. Firstly the sheer amount of different versions, premium, home basic, home premium, ultimate etc etc what???, why not just have one version which runs on everything? And if you must a Server version too, that's it. 

We ran it here on a test bed (virtual machine) it wouldn't work with 70% of the apps we use now so we aren't upgrading. The same is true of Microsoft Office 2007 which is something I have more of an issue with than Vista. 

Vista needed to come out as XP was just so old and outmoded; they needed to revamp it. Revamp it they did, alright they messed it up but I think after a couple of service packs it'll be quite slick and dareisayit? Stable. Office 2007 on the other hand, what were they thinking? They've changed the front end completely, considering this is an app used by most people in business from the bottom to the top they totally seemed to lose site of the userbase and instead brought out something ridiculously over engineered. An example is the default save setting for word is .docx rather than .doc. XML right? So Mr Chairman of whatever gets a word document from a contact, who is using 2007. He tries to open it in Office 2003 and he can't because it's not compatible. You either have to 
A - ask the person who sent the file to save it as .doc and resend
B - install the plug in from M$ which allows Word to read .docx
C - upgrade to 2007

This to me is a fundamental mistake! 

The argument most PC users level at Mac users is they can't run their software on it, they use M$ office etc. Or they'll say they can get just the same programmes as one can get from the iLife suite. Both points are effectively coming at it from the standpoint of using illegal software downloaded illegally or bought illegally. If someone uses Photoshop at home on a PC I have serious doubts as to it's source because what home users is going to pay over Â£300 for Photoshop or Adobe Creative Suite which costs a fortune. If you buy a Mac and you get iLife you don't need illegal software that's why they did it, but you can't compete with someone who downloads stuff for free, same with buying stuff from iTunes. 

EVEN if you did have to buy iLife it's about Â£55, iWork has a wordprocessor, spreadsheet and presentation type package and that is Â£55 which I think at Â£18 an app is amazing value.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2007)

here here!


----------



## Themuleous (12 Nov 2007)

Im a PC man through and through, I guess I just dont like the thought of a computer that I cant get inside and start moving and adding stuff too, but I will add the vista is sodding annoying.  Its got to be the most paranoid piece of software in the world.  

Vista - 'You want to delete that file hey?'

Me - Yes

Vista - ' You sure?'

Me - Yes very sure

Vista - 'I need your permission to delete this file'

Me - Delete the sodding thing! 

Vista - OK I'll delete it but I'll put it in the recycle bin in case you want it again later, I know what you're like, scatter brain.

Me - Ma' hand me the gun...

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Nov 2007)

i bet that is annoying!

Me - drag file into the bin.

Leopard - ...........................yeh, what next?

It just _works_ and good god it's good looking.


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Nov 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Vista - OK I'll delete it but I'll put it in the recycle bin in case you want it again later, I know what you're like, scatter brain.



  brilliant

It is annoying but I guess in a way M$ are trying to address the security attacks which Windows suffers from and this is one of their ways to get around it. 

The simple fact is hackers aren't targeting OS X or Linux yet but who knows, if both become more popular ...


----------

